# Interior Windows in Bad Condition



## thapranksta (Aug 9, 2016)

I started on a painting project this week and everything was going well with it until I realized I needed to paint the windows.  To make a long story short, the window sill had a lot of peeling paint and a few dark spots on the wood (sorta like mold or mildew.  I peeled up a good bit of the caulk, sanded, and got some silicon from the big box store.  

Now, I'm not sure if I need to spray this window sill with bleach to kill mildew or just paint on top of it?  I'm also wondering if silicon or some other type of caulk should be applied before or after I paint the window frame?  Do I need to remove the rest of the caulk?  And last but not least, there is a reasonable chunk missing out the right side of the window frame that extends to the edge.  How do I fix that? Drywall putty, wood putty?  I have pictures below that hopefully clears up some of what I am attempting to say.   Thanks.


----------



## beachguy005 (Aug 9, 2016)

Your sill isn't wood. It appears to be MDF that someone used for trim.  You can get some premixed joint compound to go over the sides but I would just get painters caulk for the gaps between the sill and the windows and the sill and the wall.
Apply the caulk, prime the sill and any other spots you touched up and finish with latex trim paint.


----------



## slownsteady (Aug 9, 2016)

Be aware that some caulk won't accept paint, so you would have to get one of the standard colors and live with it. You apply that caulk after you paint.
Or be sure to get "paintable" caulk...which would be applied before painting. Read the label on the stuff you bought.


----------



## DFBonnett (Aug 10, 2016)

Don't use silicone caulk if you expect any paint to adhere. My go to has always been Phenoseal.
FWIW
YMMV


----------



## thapranksta (Aug 10, 2016)

Is the silicon good for outside the window?  I picked up some Alex painter's caulk to apply before painting.  I hope it's good stuff.  Thanks guys.


----------



## slownsteady (Aug 11, 2016)

Practice making a smooth bead of caulk before you try the project. It's real easy to get messy if you don't have a good touch.


----------



## DFBonnett (Aug 11, 2016)

thapranksta said:


> Is the silicon good for outside the window?  I picked up some Alex painter's caulk to apply before painting.  I hope it's good stuff.  Thanks guys.



Silicone is a problem anywhere you intend to paint, inside or out. I can't comment on the DAP as I haven't used it in years. I prefer the Phenoseal because it is adhesive and shrinks less than the cheaper caulks.
FWIW
YMMV


----------



## thapranksta (Aug 15, 2016)

Thought I would update this thread to let you guys know everything is looking well.  I actually ended up using wood putty before there was a reply suggesting drywall putty.  I used Top Gun 400 from PPG for paintable caulk.  There are some imperfections that are visible in the sunlight but I know practice makes perfect. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Edit: I still have to caulk the outside.  I plan to use Top Gun 400 for that too.  Not looking forward to removing silicon from outside a 2nd floor window.


----------



## nealtw (Aug 16, 2016)

Looks a bunch better, no caulk below the window on the outside.


----------

